# million dollar rock



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I got this rock out of the discharge to the effluent pond at a nuke. They told me it had cost the plant over a million dollars over the years. All the sanitary and storm water is treated on site, and the system has never been right, till now. After the rag got in behind the rock it really blocked the flow.
The turd whisperer tamed another one. Ride 'em cowboy. This was in a 4" carbon steel pipe. Some of the pix are screen shots of the sewer cam.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Where's the rest of that toilet seat?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Where's the rest of that toilet seat?











When I find out who flushed that stone, I'll ... oooohhh! Smithers! Get me my hired goons!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Well if a 3" rock came outta me, I guess I would'a broke the toilet seat too. I'd ask Dunbar, he's the pro.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Well if a 3" rock came outta me, I guess I would'a broke the toilet seat too. I'd ask Dunbar, he's the pro.


dude,
that's awesome.:thumbup::jester:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

After shooting a column of flame like that, I doubt a little ol rock would give you to much trouble.

:laughing:



LEAD INGOT said:


> Well if a 3" rock came outta me, I guess I would'a broke the toilet seat too. I'd ask Dunbar, he's the pro.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

How can you use an inside read stick?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that a k-60 that you used?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> How can you use an inside read stick?


An inside read stick rule is the only one i will use. Anything else is for carpenters.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That looks like a lump of coal... You sure you weren't in a coal burner JJ ?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That ruler belonged to the fitter who was my escort, I was on a "V" badge. My badge got pulled. No, I am pretty sure it was a nuke plant, the eerie green glow of the plutonium rods in the leaking drums I was sleeping on was a dead giveaway.


----------

